# Best choice for my lone female budgie?



## Trudio (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok so Ace is coming along nicely, pretty convinced this Albino is a girl (cere is now brown) She comes out to play every evening, (she has sooo many toys!) she sits on our heads, flies to you when you hold your hand out. She play ball on the carpet too, really funny to watch! She loves her greens and grated carrot!! Here is my dilemma....

.. I called our local pet shop owner as we decided that as Ace was alone for most of the day and is showing no sign of talking, that we should consider getting her a companion. The ladies response was " you'll probably end up with a blood bath" !! Omg! Really? Another budgie owner I know advised that if we went ahead and got a second budgie, we should not get another female as again, they would fight. Surely though if I get a male, they will mate? 

Confused .com !!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You can have two females that get along and you can get a male and not have eggs- it all depends on the birds personalities. Either way, you have to be prepared to house them on their own forever, should they not get on. 

Also bear in mind that Ace's relationship to you may change with a new budgie friend. Not in a bad way, but likely she'll be more interested in her budgie mate than you, but she could also encourage the new budgie to see you as well


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.I also agree with therm.it may change some or not on the budgie you have now.it's certainly something to think about,but I'm sure with all the helpful advice from our wonderful friends here.it will help you to decide what will be best or work better for you.I wish you well and many blessings.I too hVe a lone female budgie,but I decided on just me and her where I can hopefully bond with her in time.thanks so much for joining us.:budgie:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I previously had 2 male budgies. They were the best of friends and shared a close bond. When Pix passed, Twigs was a lone budgie for a while. 
This is the way I did it when I decided to get Mink (female)... I got them a double flight cage with the option of a cage divider. After quarantine, both Twigs and Mink moved into their 'mansion'. They got along well together from the beginning, but are definitely not a pair. Twigs was way more smitten with his late male friend than he is with Mink. Still, I keep the environment in such a way as to discourage nesting and breeding mode just in case they decide to one day become more 'friendly'.


----------

